# 1978 Ariens 922022 Sn 010242 Engine ?



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Greetings

This may be my first post from a long time lurker.

Just picked the above Ariens from a neighbor but it is missing a number of parts and I am trying to determine if it is repower candidate,

Missing the engine, crank pulley, pulley cover and complete chute rotating mechanism(crank, stand off, worm gear etc)

My first concern is wondering if the original 6 hp Tecumseh was a dual crank engine? Model # H60-75376M.

It appears I made the pick one week late on the balance of parts. Was thinking restored this would compliment my mothers uncles old 924039 sn 000483.

Great forum and thank you in advance!

Red



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Just as I finished posting my neighbor stopped by to talk about the blower. He mentioned the original Tecumseh was dual crank. The engine threw a rod a few years ago so he pitched it but he may have some of the missing parts.

So now my question is there any way to repower this with a single crank engine.

Thank you!

Red


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like it was a dual pto set up. Part #19








Ariens 922022 (ST624) - Ariens 24 Snow Blower, 6hp Tecumseh (SN: 007001 & Above) Diagrams and Parts List | PartsTree.com
engine:
Tecumseh H60-75376M - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Horizontal Engine Diagrams and Parts List | PartsTree.com


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you from the parts breakdown I was not confident it was dual Pto.

I'll investigate the following thread

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/1171-[build]-repower-mdt-6-5hp-clone.html

Thank you

Red


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You must have been typing when I was:smile2:
The problem is the cam pto runs half speed and opposite direction of the crank. The transmission is designed to run opposite, so you end up with all your forward selections being your reverse and forward is limited to the one or two reverse. On some MTD style machines there's enough room inside the tractor housing to flip the trans or cut the shift lever and reweld it flipped 180 degrees to regain the same speed selection slots for your shifter. On Ariens, they are very congested inside the tractor body and usually very specific spring mounts and similar attachment points for other items, so it's not really worth the work. Check your local CL for another Tec dual shaft or someone here may have one near you.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

might want to post where you live so if someone here has a dual shaft motor and won't ship it you can go pick it up


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Suburbs of Rochester NY
Thank you

Red


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a 6hp on a 922 series available. PM if interested.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

FearlessFront said:


> No response to why, just its fake news folks, fake news! Beware, fake news.


?????? Did I miss something ??????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just old news. Fearlessfront seems not to have learned from his former time out so he's gone. RIP

Sorry to the OP for the drama. 

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF bigredmf


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF bigredmf




Thank you!

Red


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Jackmels said:


> I have a 6hp on a 922 series available. PM if interested.




Seems to be a number available locally but perhaps due to season they are selling for the price of a used machine.

We will see what I find over the coming week/months

Thank you

Red


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

No Problem, One is Here if You Want it. LMK.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Bringing this back up

I’m looking at the gear selector lever

What would happen if I bent the selector lever to reverse the function?

Thinking the friction will won’t like it?

Any thoughts?

Thank you

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Actually looked at the impact on the friction disc and see that I would potentially get fast reverse and slow forward as it does not appear I can adjust the friction plate enough

TY

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Perhaps I’m lucky

Found this 5hp for 25$

Seller mentioned the short block was new 6-7 years ago

Wrong drive pulley but I’ll work that out!

Now I need a drive belt cover and a chute control gear and linkage with handle

Anyone know of a good tall chute mod?

TY
Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

any of the taller chutes from a 924 series should fit...Jack would know better......


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

I was able to weldless install a much later chute on my 924039

Looking for a taller chute than I’ve seen on any 924










Thank you
Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

I am hoping someone might be kind enough to measure the base plate thickness on a late 70’s HS50

The one I acquired appears to be a later version

I needed to remove the stud spacers and now have potential interference between the auger pulley and idler

TY

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

bigredmf said:


> Perhaps I’m lucky
> 
> Found this 5hp for 25$
> 
> ...


I have the parts you seek.


----------

